# Wasser schäumt/sprudelt



## nassa (17. Mai 2012)

*Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

Hallo,

nachdem ich ein paar Umbauten an meiner Wakü vornehmen musste und dazu teilweise auch das Wasser abgelassen hatte, schäumt nun, nachdem ich das System wieder befüllt habe, das Wasser.

Während vorher durch den Schlauch nur das Wasser zu sehen war ist es jetzt leicht heller und man sieht es fließen. Weil ein Haufen kleiner Mikro-Bläschen dazwischen sind. Wenn ich die Frequenz der Aquastream XT auch nur ein kleines bisschen höher, auf 60Hz oder so stelle, hört man deutliche Fließgeräusche. So als wenn dort Mineralwasser mit Sprudel durch die Schläuche fließt. Auch im Radiator höre ich es häufig Klackern/Blubbern. Aber ich habe schon das gesamte Gehäuse 100 mal hin- und hergeschüttelt, die Frequenz der Pumpe rauf- und runtergeschalten, den Entlüftungsmodus genutzt usw.

Alles ohne Erfolg. Mir kommt es so vor, als wenn ich einen riesen Haufen an ganz kleinen Bläschen habe, welche direkt wieder angesaugt werden und nicht im AGB zur Wasseroberfläche gehen/fliegen/schwimmen. Man hört es ständig sprudeln. Manchmal hört es sich auch so an als wenn etwas tropft.

Vorher hatte ich das Problem nicht. Da konnte ich bis zur maximalen Frequenz der Pumpe hochschrauben und es gab keine Fließgeräusche oder optische Fließerscheinungen.

Woran kann das liegen? Ist mein System verdreckt?


Als kleine Anmerkung: Zum Befüllen des AGBs nutze ich meist eine Spritzflasche. Nach dem vorletzten Befüllvorgang hatte ich das Restwasser (EK Water Blocks Ekkolant) wieder zurück in die Flasche von EK gekippt. Dieses Wasser nutzte ich beim letzten Befüllen wieder. Wurde das gesamte Wasser dadurch evtl. verunreinigt?
Vlt. sollte ich mal das komplette System mit klarem, destillierten Wasser durchspülen und dann wieder mein Gemisch reinhauen...?


----------



## Robonator (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*



> Vlt. sollte ich mal das komplette System mit klarem, destillierten Wasser durchspülen und dann wieder mein Gemisch reinhauen...?


Genau das wollte ich dir auch grad raten ^^ Einfach mal alles raus und durchspülen. Hätte jetzt auch keine Idee woran es liegen könnte, ausser vielleicht das das Teil irgendwie Luft zieht


----------



## nassa (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

und wie mach ich das Durchspülen genau?

Mein Plan wäre jetzt mir nen paar Liter normales destilliertes Wasser ausm Baumarkt zu holen, dort zwei Schläuche des Kreislaufes reinhauen und dann ein paar Stunden im Kreis laufen lassen...

Oder sollte ich lieber den Ansaugschlauch in den Kanister mit dem frischen destillierten Wasser und den Auslassschlauch gleich in den Abfluss? Also quasi durchlaufen lassen aber kein Kreislauf.


----------



## Falk (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

Bei mir hat es mal gereicht, einfach ein paar Tage zu warten (übers Wochenende weg gefahren). Danach hatten sich die ganzen kleinen Bläschen zu größeren Zusammengefunden, die es dann nur bis zum AGB geschafft haben. Danach war Ruhe. Ab und an mal durchspühlen wird aber nicht schaden...


----------



## Combi (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

ich lasse immer das gesammte wasser ab und befülle dann den agb...dann sitz ich mit 3 1 liter-flaschen destilliertem wasser daneben,schalt den an und befülle den agb bis alle 3 flaschen leer sind..
is nervenaufreibend^^....aber 2x im jahr wird komplett ausgetauscht...
die laing lutscht den agb in 2 sekunden leer...und die öffnung im agb is 1 euro-münze-grösse^^

wenn komplett gefüllt ist,lasse ich die laing auf 30% laufen,da die sonst die ankommenden bläschen sofort wieder in die pumpe saugt...die hat einfach zuviel power...
und dann immer mit dem finger an den schläuchen schnippen,damit die festhängenden bläschen weiterlaufen...
den mora 2pro in alle richtungen drehen,den internen 240er radi drehen,festschrauben und agb nochmal bis 1 cm unterkante auffüllen...fertig...
das hält mich ca 2 std auf trab....weil ich dabei auch den cpu-kühler aufmache und die kanäle reinige..
also ne angelegenheit,die man planen muss^^


----------



## nassa (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

danke für die Tipps, ich konnte das Problem aber nun anders in den Griff bekommen.

Ich habe mir einen 30x30mm Filterschwamm besorgt (der typische blaue Schwamm den es überall gibt). Den habe ich dann unten
in den AGB gesteckt/versenkt, wo auch gleich die Pumpe ansaugt.

Und siehe da... 1A. kein Fließgeräusch, kein Blubbern, kein Nix. So muss es sein. Nun kann ich die Pumpe wieder hochdrehen ohne das ganze Wassergeräusch zu hören. Auch im AGB sieht man deutlich wie der Strudel und die ganzen Verwirbelungen extrem abgenommen haben.
TOP. Hätte nie gedacht, dass das wirklich klappt.


----------



## Stryke7 (18. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

destilliertes wasser gibts übrigens zur befüllung von bügeleisen in jedem haushaltswarengeschäft  

ansonsten: aus den auffang-behältern seines wäschetrockners kippt man wunderbares destilliertes und gefiltertes wasser wech ...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Wasser schäumt/sprudelt*

Wenn du doch mal spülen sollen wolltest:
Sofern kein Alu im Kreislauf ist, würde ich erstmal Leitungswasser in einer Richtung nehmen. Z.B. einfach aus Badewanne ins Waschbecken pumpen. Um was rauszuspülen hilft "destilliert" nicht, da geht es um Masse. Und gegen etwaige Leitungswasserreste (HILFE!  ) kannst du, wenn der eigentliche Dreck raus ist, ggf. mit 1-2 Runden mit destilliertem Wasser klarspülen.


----------

